# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  مراجيح الحروف ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

## الجراح

*

(1)

سأحاول حزناً أن أتمرجح
مــــابين الواقــــــــع والأحـــــــــــــــلام
لو عاد الهدهد يوماً يسألنا
تاجاً ملكاً قد ضاع بليل الأوهـــــــــــام
لا يدري ،،
ما عدنا أهلا للمعروف
نقترف المنكر جهـــــــــراً
ونسيج الخير تضائل شراً
شـــابته خـــــــــــــيوط ظــــــــــلام
ما أضحي فينا من يرحم
عـــــــــــــــــزيزاً زلـــــــــته الأيام
فمنذ أن ألبسنا ،،
كرسي الملك قميص الشهداء
وروينا الدم رمال البطحـــــاء
مــــتنا، أمــــسينا كوما مـــــــــن آلام
أفنحلم أن يأتينا الهدهد يوماً
يحمـــــل أنباء شفاء الأســـــــــــقام

والنمل جيشاً أقبل يزحف
يشيط قائده غضبنا منا
يصرخ فينا يستحـــــلف
يأيها الشعب ،،،
لا تتدخلوا مساكنكم
إنتشــــــرو لا تتكئوا في ظل الأوهام
ونحن نتحلق حلقات حلقات
لا نتمرجح ،،،،
نرتشف القهــــــوه نستقســـــــم بالأزلام
فلا بلقيس ستكشف يوما عن ساق
وما عدنا نطفق مسحا في الأعناق
أرحــــــنا الخيل أضعنا الليل بكأس مدام
ســـــــيوفنا صدأت باتت كالأحلاس
أناملنا تجهــل فقه الأقــــــــواس
وأدنا العهد، أحرقنا سِفر القرطاس
وألجمــــــــــنا صوت الأقــــــــــــــــــلام
سفين النصر حرقناها
شنقنا القائد نكسنا جِباه الأعــــــــــــلام


(2)

البسمه سحر الفرحه ،،،
الفرحه لونها أخضر
اللون الأخضر أعشقه ،،،،
يمنحني دفـــئاً يأســــــرني
في بهو واسع يجــــــــذبني
يلبسني جُـــبه ،،،
يهديني سبحه ،،،
تغمرني هالات لا توصف
تداعب وجـــداني بتلطف
تمسح قطرات الحزن عن صفحاتي
وبمداد أخضـــــــــر تكتبني


نواصل بإذن الله ،،،،،،،،،،،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روعة يالجراح
شكرا ياحبيب

*

----------


## الجراح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

روعة يالجراح
شكرا ياحبيب




الروعه تتمثل في حضورك البهي دوماً يا ريس ،،،،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*(3)
معاني الروعه كل الروعه في عينيك تتجسد
وعمق الطيبه والإبداع مسح خديك وإتوسد
وشفق الصبح والإشراق لون سمرتك عسجد
حلاه الطيبه في جواك
بفتش فيها بلقي هواك
وفي أعماقي تتمد
بحبك جـد،،
لأنك دافي ذي شمــسك
ومترعه بالجمال نفسك
وشارب العزة من نيلك ومن أمسك
بحبك مــــوت بحب ناسك
ودفء الشوق في أنفاسك
يغمـــــر قلبي بي حبك
وأسلك من جديد دربك
وأكتب في خواطر الطيف بحبك موت
ريده حقيقه في زمن الخداع والزيف
وبعشق جرفك النديان مِوشح بي الخدار القيف
وبهوي مداينك الحالمه مشبعه بي جمال الريف
بحبك إنت يا بلدي وبريدك إنت يا وطني ،،،،،
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*




أفنحلم أن يأتينا الهدهد يوماً
يحمـــــل أنباء شفاء الأســـــــــــقام





سوف يأتيك الهدهد غداً يحمل أنباء إنتصارنا لسيدا على الوصيف
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## الجراح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					


سوف يأتيك الهدهد غداً يحمل أنباء إنتصارنا لسيدا على الوصيف
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html



تسلم يا باشا وشكراً علي المرور الأنيق ،،،

إن شاء الله الزعيم منتصر دائماً يا رب ،،،،

شكراً للتنبيه الجميل ،،، مشاركين بكل قوه إن شاء الله ،،،،،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*(4)

فحـــــل العُــــــنف الدومــاتو سايله تندى
ضربات كفو السريع طابور سلام الجندى
عالــــم البي عــــــــارف دواي والعــندى
العندي متوسد جمر زايد غرامي ووجدى
ودواي العارفو تفـــــــــاح جناين شــندى

قنب فوقو تب وخرت الرســــن من زندي
قاصد المصون بي هيبه ملوك دار شندي
طرفو كحيل خـــــدو أسيل مفرهـــد يندي
بارد هيفو ريحتو الزعفـــــران والرندي

بجر النم عليها الراسيه الرزينه السمحه
فيها تلات صـــفات خايله فوقا وسمـــحـه
نفرة جــــدي الريل والتانيه لون القمحـه
وتوب العفاف كاســـــيها مقنع ولفـــــحه

ست البنات من جم ملكه عمــوم الساحه 
تدفـــــدع متل قصبت التقنت المُرناحــــه
هردت قلبي بي الغنج المعاهو ملاحـــــه
نافره الظبيه جافله ما نلنا غير كتاحـــه

ملكه وبت ملـوك زاين جمــــــالها عفافــا
راســـيه أديبه هيبه، وتاني فيها حصافـه
فاقت حسن المها البين الجسور ورصافه
وفيها طـــــبائع الدرعا الغلبت وصــــافــا
*

----------


## KING1

*مزيداً من الابداع
والف شكر

*

----------


## الجراح

* 
(5)

إلي ،،، أيها المسافر عشقا في الوريد ، ليتك تصفح،،،،،،،،،،
تمهــــل قليلاً وأخفض سهامـــــــك
ترفق بحـــالي وعِـــــرني إهتمامك
لدي الكــــــــــثير أقوله أمامـــــــك
تذكر!! بأنك ستخسر حــــبيب
وأخسر حياتي وأملي الرحيب
فهذا لعمــــــــري لشئ رهيب
تروي قلــــيلاً وإحكــــــــــم علـــــــيا
أنظـــــــر في قلبي تفـــــــــــرس مليا
تجــــــد غرســــاً رعيناه ســــــــــويا
يهـــتف بإسمـــــــــك أن تعــــــال إليا
تريث قليلاً وإصـــدر لحكمك
إستنطق شهــودي قلبي وقلبك
مؤكد ستشهـــــــد بأني أحبك
تمهــــــــل قــــــــــليلاً ســـــــألتك وربك
تمهـــــــــــل قليلا ...... لأني أحــــبك



*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ان من البيان لسحر 
سبحان الله
مبدع حد الدهشة
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

ان من البيان لسحر 
سبحان الله
مبدع حد الدهشة



تسلم يا زعيم ،،،، الدهشه في حضورك الأنيق ،،،
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*(6)

إبتسامه حانيه دافيه 
مـن عيون نعسانه صافيه
هدهدت قلبي المتيم بي عبير نسماتو شافيه
وبددت حزن السنيين بي حنين دفاق وعافيه
إبتسامه ،،، من طريف نعسانه وكاحل
أندي من طل الأزاهـــــــــر 
وأدفيء من حضن السواحــــــــــــــــل
نابعه من فيض المحبه وصافيه ذي نبع المناهل
صحت الشواق الدفينه وهيجت حس الدواخـــــل
إبتسامه ،، من عيونك ودرت حزني المهاجر
في عيون طيف الخواطــــــــــــــــــــر
وإنهمر فيض المشاعـــــــــــر 
وإكتمل وهج الدوائر 
وطفت نشوان أحلق في مـدارك
 وفي عمـــــــيق أفــــــــق المحـــــــــاور 


*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*ﻻ ﺃَﺣﺪ ﻳﺄَﺧُﺬ ﺃَﻭﺟﺎﻋﻚْ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣَﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﺪْ
 ﺳﻮﺍﻙْ ~
 ﻓﻼ ﺗﺸﻜﻲ ﺃﻭﺟﺎﻋﻚْ ﺇﻻّ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻬﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳُﺒﺪﻝ ﻛﻞ ﻭﺟﻌﻚْ
 ﻟـٍ ﻓﺮﺣﺎً ﻳُﻨﺴﻴﻚ ﺑﻪ ﻛُﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻭَﺟَﻌَﻚ 
للامانة الكتابة بعد هذه الخواطر هو الظلم بعينه تربت يمنك الحبيب الجراح 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*ألذ العشقے  مابقيے  سرآ
 حتيے  يكتبهے  اللهے  حلالآ

*

----------


## الجراح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

ﻻ ﺃَﺣﺪ ﻳﺄَﺧُﺬ ﺃَﻭﺟﺎﻋﻚْ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣَﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﺪْ
 ﺳﻮﺍﻙْ ~
 ﻓﻼ ﺗﺸﻜﻲ ﺃﻭﺟﺎﻋﻚْ ﺇﻻّ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻬﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳُﺒﺪﻝ ﻛﻞ ﻭﺟﻌﻚْ
 ﻟـٍ ﻓﺮﺣﺎً ﻳُﻨﺴﻴﻚ ﺑﻪ ﻛُﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻭَﺟَﻌَﻚ 


للامانة الكتابة بعد هذه الخواطر هو الظلم بعينه تربت يمنك الحبيب الجراح 




بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير ،،، وسلمت من كل شر ،،، وافر الشكر والتقدير 
*

----------


## الجراح

*البارح بعــــــد الخـــــيل والنعـــــــام إدنو
والعشــــاق صفو وبي ليم الحــــبيب إتهنو
جافن عيوني النوم ودمع الغــــــرام بهلنو
ذاكرات الحــبيب المصطـــفي العاصمنو
*****
نظمت علي القصيد آيات الكتاب مدحنو
بالخلـــق العظــــــيم إتنزلن وصــــــفنو
لساني إنعقــــد مدحـــات الحـــبيب حلنو
وقلبي الواجـــــف آيات الذكـــــــر جلنو 
*****
صلو علي الحــبيب المـاحي الشفيع حابنو
في يوم الهجــــير الغيمـــات دنن ضــــلنو
سآل الله الكـــــريم نلقي الشفاعات مـــــنو
نرد الحوض جميع نروي العطش من دنو
*****
أصحابو الكـــــرام سيف الجهــاد سالنو
ذادو عن الحمي ودين العــزيز صايننو
رفيق دربو الصدوق من السعير عاتقنو
أساس العدل عمــر آيات الكتاب نصفنو
*****
ذو النورين الورع ملاك الرحمه إستحي منو 
جيش العســـره جهزو مــن جمـــيع مـــــاإنو
الكـــــــرار علي ليث العـــــــــرين كــــيفنو
عاصــــــر كيكو صائل أهــل الضلال خايفنو
شاهــــــر ذو الفقــار و فـــــوق رُقابن إســنو
*****
بزيد القــــــول عليهــــــو النبي الحـــــابنو
صفـاتو كمـــا المــحيط ندنيلو نغــرف مــنو
إمــــــام المـــــرسلين سِفــر السالفين زكنو
مذكـــور فيهــــن أحمـــد صلو عليهو وتنو
*****
مؤيد بالمعجـــزات والأبواب جمـــــيع قبلنو 
حنالو الجزع وجموع الحاضرين شهــدنو
ضـــــروع العجـــــاف درن لبن وسقـــنو
نبي الرحمه المنزه أرواحنا الرخاص يفدنو
*****
الصلاه والســـلام ما هب النســــيم كاشفنو
عــــدد الحصي وعـــــــدد الطـــيور الغنو
عـــــدد الرمـــال وعـــــدد السنين ما سنو
نمشي نزورو في البقعـــه ونقـــرب مــــنو

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ،،،،،،
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*الوردة الأولى :

تذكر أن ربك يغفر لمن يستغفر ، ويتوب على 
من تاب ، ويقبل من عاد



الوردة الثانية :

ارحم الضعفاء تسعد ، و أعطي المحتاجين 
تشافي ، ولا تحمل البغضاء تعافي



الوردة الثالثة : 

تفاءل ، فالله معك ، والملائكة يستغفرون
لك ، والجنة تنتظرك



الوردة الرابعة : 

امسح دموعك بحسن الظن بربك ، 
واطرد همومك بتذكر نعم الله عليك 



الوردة الخامسة : 

لا تظن بأن الدنيا كملت لأحد ، فليس على
ظهر الأرض من حصل له كل مطلوب ،
وسلم من أي كدر 



الوردة السادسة:

كون كالنخلة عالية الهمة ، بعيدةعن 
الأذى ،إذا رميت بالحجارة ألقت رطبها 



الوردة السابعة : 

هل سمعت أن الحزن يعيد ما فات ، وان
الهم يصلح الخطأ ، فلماذا الحزن والهم ؟!


الوردةالثامنة :

لا تنتظر المحن والفتن ، بل انتظر الأمن
والسلام والعافية إن شاء الله .



الوردة التاسعة :

أطفئ نار الحقد من صدرك بعفو عام عن
كل من أساء لك من الناس 




الوردةالعاشرة :

الغسل والوضوء والطيب والسواك والنظام
أدوية ناجحة لكل كدر وضيق
*

----------


## الجراح

*شكراً جميلاً ، الأنيق عباس ميرغني ،، 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*لا سلــــــطة لنــــا علـــــى قلوبنـــــــا
 هي تنبض لمن ارادت و متــــــى أرادت و كيفمـــــا أرادت !!
 بعضهـــــــــم ينبض القلــــــــب لــــــــه .. و بعضهم ينبض القلب   بـــــه .. و بعضهــــــــــم هم النبض بحــــــــد ذاتــــــــه 

تخريمة 
كنا بارعين في الخربشات  قبل الزواج بس كورتنا فكت

*

----------


## الجراح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					


تخريمة 
كنا بارعين في الخربشات  قبل الزواج بس كورتنا فكت




لسه حريف ما شاء الله عليك ،، 

 الدهن في العتاقي ،،،،،،،،، 
*

----------

